# EVnetics Soliton software version 1.1



## Dan Hawkins (Jan 3, 2010)

A clean workbench indicates a dirty mind....

Dan


----------



## EV2Go (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for that new release, it is always nice to have the latest and greatest .


----------

